# DIY Smoke Machine for Finding Vacuum Leaks



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who's trying to chase down a vacuum leak, a smoke machine actually comes in pretty handy. But if you don't want to pay 250-Euro for an expensive professional automotive smoke machine, why not build your own for less than 25-Euro from a parts available at your local hardware store.

There's a few smoke machine designs on YouTube that use a pickle jar and a 110-VAC soldering iron, and others use a paint can. But I think this one is a bit safer since it's made of PVC and uses 12-VDC. Although he connects his to an air compressor, you could just as easily connect it to a bicycle pump.

How to Build a Automotive Smoke Machine


----------

